# CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272 ACTION ALERT



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA ACTION ALERT:* Rabies Bill AB 272 introduced by Assemblyman Gomez seeks to lower required age of vaccination to 12 weeks from the current 16 weeks http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130207_introduced.html . 

*What You Can Do to Help:* 

Please contact Mr. Gomez & ask him to *WITHDRAW* this bill! [email protected] (916) 319-2051 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Reports are that the other e-mail for Asm. Gomez does not work. Please try this one: [email protected]


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Below is my letter to Assemblymember Gomez on behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund.

February 13, 2013

Assemblymember Jimmy Gomez
State Capitol
P.O. Box 942849
Sacramento, CA 94249-0051

RE: AB 272 An Act to Amend Section 121690 of the Health and Safety Code Relating to Rabies 

Greetings Assemblymember Gomez:

Assembly Bill AB 272 which you have introduced seeking to lower the age at which dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 months to 3 months is ill-advised and scientifically unfounded. The bill seeks to address a problem in the canine community that does not exist, as the California Department of Public Health’s statistics in Reported Animal Rabies Data make abundantly clear: bats and other wildlife pose the major threat of rabies transmission to the public, not dogs under the age of 4 months. 

Three cases of rabies in dogs since 2007 (no mention of them being dogs under 4 months of age), as opposed to 981 rabid bats and 147 rabid skunks for the same period, evidences the fact that the current law requiring puppies to be vaccinated against rabies by 4 months of age is effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine community and does not need to be changed. 

Lowering the age at which puppies are required to have their first rabies shot from 4 months to 3 months would be counterproductive. Puppies are finishing up their other vaccinations (distemper, hepatitis, parvo) at 12 weeks (3 months) of age, and adding a rabies vaccine into the mix will not only increase the likelihood of adverse reactions, but also the probability that the vaccine components will interfere with each other and neutralize or negate the desired immunological response. 

Contributing to the chance that rabies vaccination at 3 months may not be effective is the continued presence of maternal antibodies. According to the 2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines, the most common reason for vaccination failure is "the puppy has a sufficient amount of passively acquired maternal antibody (PAMA) to block the vaccine......" [1] They elaborate by reporting that at the ages of 14 to 16 weeks of age, "PAMA should be at a level that will not block active immunization in most puppies (>95%) when a reliable product is used." After the age of 16 weeks (4 months), the maternal antibodies are reduced to a level at which they should not reduce the rabies vaccine's effectiveness.

Vaccinating puppies at too young an age can be ineffective. The 2003 American Animal Hospital Association's (AAHA) Canine Vaccine Guidelines reports on Page 16 that: "When vaccinating an animal, the age of the animal, the animal's immune status, and interference by maternal antibodies in the development of immunity must be considered. Research has demonstrated that the presence of passively acquired maternal antibodies interferes with the immune response to many canine vaccines, including CPV, CDV, CAV-2 and rabies vaccines.” [2]

As it currently stands, the law requiring puppies to be vaccinated at 4 months of age is and has been effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine population. There is no epidemiological or scientific rationale for changing this law and prematurely exposing puppies to the potentially harmful, sometimes fatal, adverse side affects of the rabies vaccine prior to the age of 4 months.

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund and the many concerned California pet owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to withdraw AB 272. 

Respectfully submitted,

Kris L. Christine
Founder, Co-Trustee
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds
Dr. Ronald Schultz
California Assembly
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2006 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.
[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, 28pp.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA RABIES BILL AB 272* seeking to lower the required age of vaccination for dogs from 16 weeks to 12 weeks will have a hearing 3/13/13 before the Assembly Agriculture Comittee http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130207_introduced.html. 

*What You Can Do to Help:* 

Contact Committee Chair Susan Eggman [email protected] (916) 319-2013 & committee members below and ask them *TO REJECT* this bill. 

*California Agriculture Committee Members* 

Susan T. Eggman, Chair [email protected] (916) 319-2013 
Kristen Olsen, Vice Chair [email protected] (916) 319-2012 
Toni Atkins [email protected] (916) 319-2078 
Brian Dahle [email protected] (916) 319-2001 
Richard Pan [email protected] (916) 319-2009 
Bill Quirk [email protected] (916) 319-2020 
Marioko Yamada [email protected] (916) 319-2020 

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*URGENT CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272*

*URGENT ACTION ALERT: CALIFORNIA AB 272, *which would lower the age at which puppies must be vaccinated from four months to three months just passed the Assembly Agriculture Committee and has been assigned to the Assembly Appropriations Committee http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_vote_20130313_000001_asm_comm.html . 

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact Appropriations Committee members Mike Gatto (Chair) (916) 319-2043 [email protected] or staffer Kevin Liao [email protected] & Asm. Susan T. Eggman [email protected] (916) 319-2013 or staffer Erin Flannery [email protected] & ask them to *OPPOSE AB 272. 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST 

Letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund to Assembly Members Gatto & Eggman is below. If you would like a copy of the e-mail correspondence between Dr. Karen Ehnert, Dr. Dodds and me, please send me a request at [email protected] & I will e-mail it to you.* 

(link to committee comments on AB 272 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_cfa_20130311_134658_asm_comm.html) 

March 14, 2013 

Assemblymember Mike Gatto, Chair Assemblymember Susan T. Eggman, Chair 

*RE: AB 272 An Act to Amend Section 121690 of the Health and Safety Code Relating to Rabies *

Greetings Assemblymembers Gatto and Eggman : 

There are some misrepresentations and inaccuracies relating to AB 272 which should be clarified before another vote is taken on this measure. On February 14, Dr. W. Jean Dodds, a California veterinarian, and Co-Trustee of the Rabies Challenge Fund Charitable Trust, corrected and clarified this misinformation regarding AB 272 in an e-mail to the Acting Director of Veterinary Public Health, Dr. Karen Ehnert, but apparently this information was not conveyed to the bill sponsor or members of the Agriculture or Appropriations Committees (see attached e-mail), or it was disregarded. 

The Agriculture Committee comments on AB 272 report that _“California is the only state that sets a minimum age of four months for dogs rabies vaccination.”_ This statement is false. Only twelve (12) out of fifty (50) states require that dogs be vaccinated by 3 months (Alabama, Arizona, Connecticut, Idaho, Indiana, Louisiana, Mississippi, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Mexico, Oregon, Pennsylvania) . Thirteen (13) states require that dogs be vaccinated by the age of 4 months (Arkansas, Florida, Illinois, Kentucky, Maryland, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Virginia); one (1) state (Wisconsin) requires vaccination by 5 months; and six (6) require vaccination by the age of 6 months (Delaware, Iowa, Maine, Massachusetts, Tennessee, West Virginia), and twelve (12) refer to the National Association of State Public Health Veterinarians’ Rabies Compendium which recommends that rabies vaccines should be administered according to the manufacturers’ labeled instructions. Rabies vaccine labels indicate that they *may *be given at 3 months, *not* that they *must *be. It is implied in the comments that the Compendium advises that puppies should or must be vaccinated at 3 months of age, which is not the case. 

Merial’s IMRAB rabies vaccine labels indicate that they _"*can* be administered to puppies as early as 3 months of age"_ and Pfizer’s Defensor rabies vaccine labels advise that they are for dogs and cats _“3 months of age *or older*.”_ These instructions denote the minimum age at which it is *safe* to administer rabies vaccines (i.e., do *not* administer before 3 months of age) and *not* a minimum age at which they must be administered to be effective. Scientific data reflect that the later a *puppy* can be vaccinated, the more likely the vaccine will have the desired immunological response due to reduced interference of maternal antibodies, which are still present in 3 month old puppies. The 2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines reports that: _"Because dogs older than 14-16 wk of age are not likely to have interfering levels of MDA [maternally derived antibodies], administration of a single initial dose of an infectious vaccine to an adult *dog* can be expected to induce a protective immune response. ..... MDA is the most common reason early vaccination fails to immunize."_ [1] 

Contributing to the likelihood of failure to achieve a proper immune response to rabies vaccination at 3 months is that puppies are finishing up their initial vaccination series of distemper, hepatitis, parvovirus at 12 weeks (3 months) of age. Addition of a rabies vaccine into the mix will not only increase the possibility of adverse reactions, but also the probability that the vaccine components will interfere with each other and neutralize or negate an appropriate immunological response. [2] [3] 

In her e-mailed message concerning AB 272 to Dr. Dodds and me, Dr. Ehnert wrote that: _“to clarify, the one word change allows for dogs to be vaccinated at *3 months of age, but does not mandate it.*” _This is a misrepresentation of the bill as worded and the committee summary declaring that _“this bill changes, from four months to three months, the age at which a *dog* is* required* to be vaccinated against rabies." _Addition of a clause such as _"or previously vaccinated at the age of three months in another state or country with a rabies vaccine licensed by the USDA" _to the current law requiring vaccination at four months would accomplish that goal without changing the mandated age of vaccination to three months. 

Dr. Ehnert also explained that one of the reasons she has “pushed” for this change is she and the Health Officers Association _“… want to give owners the opportunity to vaccinate puppies earlier when there is increased risk. The past two years we have seen a 4 -5 fold increase in bat rabies in LA County, with some areas being hot spots.”_ There has been no escalation in canine rabies corresponding to the increase in bat rabies, which according to the Department of Health’s _Reported Animal Rabies_, for Los Angeles County there were no cases of rabid dogs from 2010 through 2012, while there were 114 rabid bats (22 in 2010, 38 in 2011, and 54 in 2012—representing an increase of nearly 2.5 times instead of a 4-5 fold increase). Statewide, there have only been three cases of rabies in dogs since 2007, as opposed to 981 rabid bats and 147 rabid skunks for the same period, which evidences the fact that the current law requiring puppies to be vaccinated against rabies by 4 months of age is effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine community and does not need to be changed. 

To address the concern over a rising increase in rabies in the bat population spilling over into the domestic pet population, Dr. Ehnert and other members of the Health Officers Association of California should request introduction of a bill requiring that all cats in California be vaccinated against rabies, as cats are reported to be 4 times as likely to be infected with rabies as dogs.[4] The Chair of the Compendium of Animal Rabies Prevention and Control Committee, Dr. Catherine M. Brown, stated that _“because more rabies cases are reported annually involving cats…than dogs, vaccination of cats should be required.”_

As it currently stands, the law requiring puppies to be vaccinated at 4 months of age is and has been effective at controlling rabies in California’s canine population. There is no epidemiological or scientific rationale for changing this law and prematurely exposing puppies to the potentially harmful, sometimes fatal, adverse side affects of the rabies vaccine prior to the age of 4 months. 

On behalf of The Rabies Challenge Fund, a registered California Charitable Trust, and the many concerned California pet owners who have requested our assistance, I strongly urge you to oppose passage of AB 272 as it is currently written. 

Respectfully submitted, 

Kris L. Christine 
Founder, Co-Trustee 
THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND 
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org 
[email protected]

Pages: 8 

Attachment: 1 

cc: Dr. W. Jean Dodds 
Dr. Ronald Schultz 
Assemblymember Jimmy Gomez 
California Assembly 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
[1] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2011 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, p.12 
[2] American Animal Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force. 2003 Canine Vaccine Guidelines, Recommendations, and Supporting Literature, p.16 
[3] Moore, et als., Adverse Events Diagnosed Within Three Days of Vaccine Administration in Dogs; Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association., Vol. 227, No. 7, October 1, 2005 
[4] Blanton JD, et al. Rabies Surveillance in the United States During 2008. Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association 2009; 235: 676-690.
_________________


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*URGENT ACTION ALERT: CALIFORNIA AB 272,* which would lower the age at which puppies must be vaccinated from four months to three months will be heard by the Assembly Appropriations Committee on Wednesday April 10th http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130404_status.html 

Please contact Appropriations Committee Chair Mike Gatto (916) 319-2043 [email protected] & ask the committee to *OPPOSE AB 272. *


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr. W. Jean Dodds' Interview with Dr. Karen Becker on California AB 272 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmVtfzO08


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*URGENT CALIFORNIA AB 272,* lowering the age at which puppies must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 months will have 2nd full House consideration *TODAY.* Contact your legislators & tell them to *OPPOSE AB 272 *http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/. 

Unfortunately, Appropriations unanimously passed this yesterday, despite the bill summary http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_cfa_20130409_152244_asm_comm.html indicating that, as currently worded, it will not accomplish the authors' stated goals. California Assembly calendar for today ftp://leginfo.public.ca.gov/pub/dailyfile/asm/assembly_floor . 

Dr. W. Jean Dodds' video interview with Dr. Karen Becker on California AB 272 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmVtfzO08 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272*, lowering the age at which puppies must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 months will have its 2nd full House vote Monday April 15. Please contact your legislators & tell them to *OPPOSE AB 272* http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/. 

Assembly Calender for Monday April 15th ftp://leginfo.public.ca.gov/pub/dailyfile/asm/assembly_floor


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*URGENT ALERT:* California Rabies Bill AB 272 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130419_amended_asm_v97.pdf, which seeks to lower the age at which dogs must be vaccinated from 4 months to 3 months, will soon be scheduled for a final Assembly vote, and if passed, it will move on to the Senate. Prior Assembly votes supporting AB 272 are baffling as all 4 Assembly analyses (three of which contain inaccurate information on state rabies laws) indicate AB 272 will *NOT *accomplish the stated goals of its sponsors, the Health Officers Association of California. 

Lowering the required age of rabies vaccination to 3 months increases the likelihood of adverse vaccine reactions as well as failure to immunize due to residual maternal antibodies and interference from other *puppy* vaccines given at 3 months. There is significant opposition to AB 272 from The Rabies Challenge Fund, The California Federation of *dog* Clubs, *dog* organizations, veterinarians, and private individuals. 

*What You Can Do to Help* 

Contact your Assemblymembers and Senator, by phone or e-mail, (click here to find your Legislators http://www.legislature.ca.gov/legislators_and_districts/legislators/your_legislator.html) and ask them to *OPPOSE Rabies Bill AB 272. 

Dr. Dodds' Interview on AB 272 with Dr. Karen Becker *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZzmVtfzO08 .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

CALIFORNIA AB 272--Asm. Gomez & the Assembly apparently think this bill is a joke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcTniW_zhLs .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are concerned about stopping this bill, please contact your Assemblymember *TODAY * http://www.legislature.ca.gov/legislators_and_districts/legislators/your_legislator.html & ask them to *PUT A HOLD ON BILL AB 272 * -- it only takes ONE Assemblymember to put a hold on this bill. Ask every California resident you know to do the same. 


Permission granted to cross-post.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*THE ALARMING PROPOSED BILL THAT COULD THREATEN YOUR PET'S LIFE * Mercola Healthy Pets on California Rabies Bill AB 272 http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/04/29/early-rabies-vaccination.aspx


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272,* which seeks to lower the age dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 month has been sent to the Senate. Please contact your *SENATOR* http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov/ immediately & ask them to *OPPOSE AB 272,* then ask every California resident you know to do the same. 

RCF Cover Letter to California Senators: 

April 28, 2013 

Greetings Senator: 

Attached is a letter from The Rabies Challenge Fund, a California charitable trust of which Santa Monica resident, veterinarian & world-renowned veterinary vaccine research scientist Dr. W. Jean Dodds is Co-Trustee, in *OPPOSITION to Rabies Bill AB 272. *This bill will likely be assigned to your committee this week, after passing the Assembly last week. 

AB 272 would *require *that all dogs be vaccinated against rabies at the age of 3 months instead of 4 months. Lowering the required age of rabies vaccination to 3 months not only increases the likelihood of adverse vaccine reactions when added to other *puppy* vaccines given at 3 months, but also may fail to adequately immunize due to residual maternal antibodies. 

Please bear in mind that there are *no* veterinarians or veterinary medical practitioners amongst the bill’s sponsors, Health Officers Association of California—the association consists of physicians and speak with no more authority on veterinary medical issues than veterinarians would in sponsoring a bill regulating human medical care. 

If you have any questions or would like any of the scientific and/or medical data referenced in the attached letter, you can reach Dr. W. Jean Dodds in California at her veterinary clinic (714) 891-2022 , or you can reach me at [email protected] . 

Regards, 
Kris L. Christine 
Founder, Co-Trustee 
The Rabies Challenge Fund 
www.RabiesChallengeFund.org


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272* which seeks to lower mandated rabies vaccination in dogs from 4 to 3 months has been assigned to the Senate Health Committee. Please contact committee Chair, Senator Hernandez at (916) 651-4024 [email protected] , Senator Anderson (vice-chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4036 and committee members below to *OPPOSE AB 272*. http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130509_status.html

*Senate Health Committee:* http://biacal.org/LiteratureRetrieve.aspx?ID=120267

Ed Hernandez (Chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4024
Joel Anderson (Vice Chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4036
Jim Beall [email protected] (916) 651-4015
Kevin de Leon [email protected] (916) 651-4022
Mark DeSaulnier [email protected] (916) 651-4007
Bill Monning [email protected] (916) 651-4017
Jim Nielsen [email protected] (916) 651-4004
Fran Pavley [email protected] (916) 651-4023
Lois Wolk [email protected] (916) 651-4003


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hearing JUNE 5th Contact Sen. Health Committee*

*CALIFORNIA AB 272* which seeks to lower the age at which dogs must be vaccinated against rabies from 4 to 3 months will be heard *JUNE 5th *by the Senate Health Committee. 

*What You Can Do to Help* 

Please contact Committee Chair Senator Ed Hernandez (916) 651-4024 Fax (916) 445-0485 [email protected], Senator Joel Anderson (vice-chair) [email protected] (916) 651-4036 Fax (916) 447-9008 & committee members below and ask them to *OPPOSE AB 272.* http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130520_status.html 

Senate Health Committee: 

Ed Hernandez (Chair) [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4024 Fax (916) 445-0485 
Joel Anderson (Vice Chair) [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4036 Fax (916) 447-9008 
Jim Beall [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4015 Fax (916) 323-4529 
Kevin de Leon [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4022 Fax (916) 327-8817 
Mark DeSaulnier [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4007 Fax (916) 445-2527 
Bill Monning [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4017 Fax (916) 445-8081 
Jim Nielsen [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4004 Fax (916) 445-7750 
Fran Pavley [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4027 Fax (916) 324-4823 
Lois Wolk [email protected] Phone (916) 651-4003 Fax (916) 323-2304 
Senate Health Committee Staff Phone Fax (916) 324-0384


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*UPDATE CALIFORNIA Rabies Bill AB 272* was amended in the Senate yesterday (5/28/13) & *NO LONGER REQUIRES* puppies to be vaccinated against rabies at 3 months http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130528_amended_sen_v96.html ".....(b) (1) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of three _or four _months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine ..."


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA AB 272 amended in Senate 7/2/13 to read "Every dog owner by the time his or her dog attains the age of four months, shall..." http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130702_amended_sen_v95.htm . The Rabies Challenge Fund does support the language of the bill as amended on 7/2/13.*

There has been some confusion for dog owners, please ignore the legislative counsel's digest, which is NOT the text of the bill & the bill is not changing the law to require annual vaccination. The only change in the law this bill as of today is the age at which puppies must be vaccinated (originally Asm. Gomez wanted to lower the age to 3 months). This language: "shall, at intervals of time NOT MORE OFTEN THAN ONCE A YEAR, as may be prescribed by the department," has always been in the law & what is "prescribed by the department" is below. 

California Department of Public Health Compendium of U.S. Licensed Animal Rabies Vaccines -- 2008, and Their Application in Animals Under the California Rabies Control Program http://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/discond/Documents/2008_CA_rabies_vaccine_compendium.pdf

Division 14 FOOD AND AGRICULTURAL CODE 
SECTION 30801-30807 http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=fac&group=30001-31000&file=30801-30807 

30801.(d) In addition to the authority provided in subdivisions (a), (b), and (c), a license may be issued, as provided by this section, by a board of supervisors for a period not to exceed three years for dogs that have attained the age of 12 months, or older, and who have been vaccinated against rabies. The person to whom the license is to be issued pursuant to this subdivision may choose a license period as established by the board of supervisors of up to one, two, or three years. However, when issuing a license pursuant to this subdivision, the license period shall not extend beyond the remaining period of validity for the current rabies vaccination.

Exemption signed into law 10/7/11: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displa...e=121575-121710

(b) (1) Every dog owner, after his or her dog attains the age of four months, shall, at intervals of time not more often than once a year, as may be prescribed by the department, procure its vaccination by a licensed veterinarian with a canine antirabies vaccine approved by, and in a manner prescribed by, the department, unless a licensed veterinarian determines, on an annual basis, that a rabies vaccination would endanger the dog's life due to disease or other considerations that the veterinarian can verify and document. The responsible city, county, or city and county may specify the means by which the dog owner is required to provide proof of his or her dog's rabies vaccination, including, but not limited to, by electronic transmission or facsimile.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Urgent action alert*

*URGENT CALIFORNIA AB 272 *re-amended 8/20/13 by Senate AGAIN lowering the age at which puppies must be vaccinated against rabies to 3 months: "after his or her dog is 3 months of age or older. " Please contact your Senator, Assemblymember (http://findyourrep.legislature.ca.gov) & bill sponsor Asm. Gomez [email protected] (916) 319-2051 & ask them to * OPPOSE or WITHDRAW * this bill!

Amended Bill Text as of 8/21/13: http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130820_amended_sen_v94.pdf

AB 272 Bill Status & History http://www.legislature.ca.gov/cgi-b...l_number=ab_272&sess=CUR&house=B&author=gomez


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

* CORRECTION: e-mail address for Assemblymember Gomez is [email protected] .*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Call governor brown today!!!*

* CALIFORNIA AB 272 * lowering the age puppies must be vaccinated against rabies to 3 months passed the General Assembly & is in enrollment. The Governor has 12 days to sign this bill into law. Please call Governor Brown's Office * TODAY 916-445-2841* (press 1 at prompt, then 6) & ask him to * OPPOSE & VETO * the bill, and ask all the dog lovers you know to do the same! http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/asm/ab_0251-0300/ab_272_bill_20130906_history.html


----------

